# What bottom bracket threading does a Trek Madone use?



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I may be buying a 07' Trek Madone frame and am wondering if this frame uses the same 68mm english threaded bottom bracket as my 02' Trek 5200.

I tried to google for this piece of info but cannot find anyone mentioning what BB treading it has.

thanks


----------



## mtbdcd (Jul 7, 2002)

Itdoes. Remember that little metal plate between the frame and the bb cup/end on drive side.


----------

